# Midway remake



## FSTO (3 Jul 2019)

Saw the trailer for the Midway remake. Hope its more Longest Day than Pearl Harbor!  :facepalm:

https://www.cineplex.com/Movie/midway


----------



## garb811 (3 Jul 2019)

Having watched the trailer, good luck with that.  :not-again:


----------



## Lumber (3 Jul 2019)

The original Midway is an absolute classic.

This movie looks like absolute trash. 

I honestly thing Battleship will end up being a better navy movie, probably because everyone knew going into Battleship that it was supposed to be taken with a grain of salt. This on the other hand... 

Let's just say I hope the trailer has far more "jazz" than the film.


----------



## FJAG (3 Jul 2019)

I'm going to try to keep an open mind here. I think the original Midway was an absolute classic that hit all the right notes of acting, story telling and technical skills for the time.

The new one will undoubtedly achieve far superior technical effects (I tend to like CGI although frequently it is used stupidly) over those of the original however it's line up of actors does not hold a candle to the ones who appeared in the original (Woody Harrelson as Nimitz???). 

My biggest fear is the potential for off the charts jingoism that might mess up the story. The Battle of Midway was a great story in it's own right replete with suspense, chance, and imminent failure that ended in a brilliant victory. Hell, the story of the Yorktown, its role in the Battle of the Coral Sea, its damage, the superhuman repair efforts to get her back in service in time for Midway, its fight there and eventual sinking is a terrific story in its own right. The original film built on all of that without embellishment. My biggest fear is that like the movie "Pearl Harbor" there will be plot lines/arcs woven into the story which will undermine the real story. With luck, maybe the producers of this one have learned from "Pearl Harbor". My bet is that they won't have.

I just hope that they don't stop showing the original on TV (probably time for me to get a DVD copy)

 :cheers:


----------



## garb811 (3 Jul 2019)

FJAG said:
			
		

> ...
> My biggest fear is that like the movie "Pearl Harbor" there will be plot lines/arcs woven into the story which will undermine the real story. With luck, maybe the producers of this one have learned from "Pearl Harbor". My bet is that they won't have.
> ...
> :cheers:


I doubt they paid Mandy Moore for a 2 minute cameo sending the hero off to war...


----------



## FJAG (3 Jul 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I doubt they paid Mandy Moore for a 2 minute cameo sending the hero off to war...



Nor Nick Jonas as an Aviation Machinist Mate; nor Jake Manley as (presumably) Mandy Moore's character's  fighter pilot husband.  :facepalm:

 :cheers:


----------



## mariomike (3 Jul 2019)

Saw it at the show. The chairs shook and vibrated during the battle scenes. The sound was incredible. ( At least for that time. )


----------



## FSTO (3 Jul 2019)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Nor Nick Jonas as an Aviation Machinist Mate; nor Jake Manley as (presumably) Mandy Moore's character's  fighter pilot husband.  :facepalm:
> 
> :cheers:



I'm thinking he's a pilot of a Dauntless dive bomber and not a Wildcat fighter pilot. Could he be portraying LCdr Wade McClusky or Cdr Max Leslie?


----------



## FJAG (3 Jul 2019)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I'm thinking he's a pilot of a Dauntless dive bomber and not a Wildcat fighter pilot. Could he be portraying LCdr Wade McClusky or Cdr Max Leslie?



Luke Evans plays McClusky. 

I was mistaken about Manley. He plays plays a character named Ensign Willie West who in real life was a pilot on the CV-6 Enterprise's Scouting Six (VS-6).

Mandy Moore plays a character named Anne Best who is probably the wife of one Lieutenant Dick Best (played by Ed Skrein) who in real life was a dive bomber pilot from the Enterprise's Bombing Six (CB-6) and is credited with sinking the Akagi and subsequently that day having a possible hit on the Hiryu. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midway_(2019_film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Halsey_Best

 :cheers:


----------



## MarkOttawa (3 Jul 2019)

Great heroism and almost complete losses amongst the Douglas TBD Devastator torpedo bombers and crews:

1) http://www.aviation-history.com/douglas/tbd.html






http://www.aviation-history.com/douglas/tbd.html

2) The Unknown Battle of Midway: The Destruction of the American Torpedo Squadrons (The Yale Library of Military History)





https://www.amazon.ca/Battle-Midway-Destruction-American-Squadrons-ebook/dp/B0015MYT2M/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1492736134&sr=1-10&keywords=battle+of+midway

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jul 2019)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Nor Nick Jonas as an Aviation Machinist Mate;



His character is likely based on "Aviation Machinist Mate Bruno Gaido" who was radioman-gunner in the Scouting Six SBD piloted by Ensign Frank O’Flaherty, one of 28 planes that dive-bombed the Japanese carrier IJN Kaga.  It didn't make it back to Enterprise.  It was reported that O'Flaherty and Gaido were picked up by the Japanese, interrogated under torture and later killed by throwing them weighted into the sea.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2019)

Some thoughts on the torpedo bombers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7RpyUJB10


----------



## Halifax Tar (3 Jul 2019)

At least Paul Gross isn't making their "war" movies....


----------



## FJAG (3 Jul 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> His character is likely based on "Aviation Machinist Mate Bruno Gaido" who was radioman-gunner in the Scouting Six SBD piloted by Ensign Frank O’Flaherty, one of 28 planes that dive-bombed the Japanese carrier IJN Kaga.  It didn't make it back to Enterprise.  It was reported that O'Flaherty and Gaido were picked up by the Japanese, interrogated under torture and later killed by throwing them weighted into the sea.



More on Gaido:



> US Navy First Class Aviation Machinist Mate. Gaido was serving on the Aircraft Carrier U.S.S Enterprise in the Pacific Ocean after the attack at Pearl Harbor. On February 1, 1942, in the Central Pacific near the Marshall Island five Japanese bombers attacked the Enterprise. After the five dropped their bombs four sped away, but the fifth plane was so badly damaged it was unable to attempt to return to it's base. The Japanese pilot elected to crash his plane into the carrier and inflict as much damage as possible. Although the anti aircraft fire at the enemy plane was intense the plane continued it's descent towards the carrier. It was then that Gaido realized the imminent danger the ship was in and jumped into a Scout Bomber Dauntless dive-bomber parked on the flight deck, and manned the .30 caliber machine gun. Gaido's relentless fire at the bomber eventually caused the plane to spin at a ninety degree angle, causing it's wing to slice in half the Scout Bomber Dauntless Dive-Bomber Gaido was firing from. Gaido's shipmates later said that it was Gaido's fire that brought the plane down, thus potentially saving the Enterprise from serious damage. Several months later during the Battle of Midway Gaido was the gunner in Ensign O'Flaherty's Dauntless. The Dauntless ran out of gas after the gas tanks were hit by enemy fire and O'Flaherty had to ditch the plane in the Ocean. Although O'Flaherty and Gaido were able to safely ditch the plane and get into a life raft, they were captured by the Japanese. While prisoners they were interrogated and tortured. After two weeks as prisoners they were bound with ropes, to which weighted fuel cans were tied and thrown from the destroyer into the ocean and drowned. Gaido was featured prominently in the television series "Battle 360" and his efforts in both battles were well documented. Gaido was the first inductee into the Enlisted Combat Aircrew Roll of Honor in 1996.



https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/74715857/bruno-peter-gaido

 :cheers:


----------



## dimsum (4 Jul 2019)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> At least Paul Gross isn't making their "war" movies....



I didn't like Passchendaele, but there were parts of Hyena Road that when I saw some particular scenes, I remembered the smell and sound of KAF.  I'll at least grant him that.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2019)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> At least Paul Gross isn't making their "war" movies....



At least Paul Gross actually made Canadian war movies, imperfect as they may be.


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Jul 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> His character is likely based on "Aviation Machinist Mate Bruno Gaido" who was radioman-gunner in the Scouting Six SBD piloted by Ensign Frank O’Flaherty, one of 28 planes that dive-bombed the Japanese carrier IJN Kaga.  It didn't make it back to Enterprise.  It was reported that O'Flaherty and Gaido were picked up by the Japanese, interrogated under torture and later killed by throwing them weighted into the sea.



Not questioning the brutality of what happened to him, but I do wonder how this knowledge of the circumstances of this mans fate was discovered?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Jul 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> Not questioning the brutality of what happened to him, but I do wonder how this knowledge of the circumstances of this mans fate was discovered?



The same way that a number of similar incidents came to light.  After the surrender of Japan, the US military had access to Japanese operational reports, diaries, logs, etc.  These actions were documented by the Japanese as normal SOP.  In the case of O'Flaherty and Gaido, the Japanese destroyer _Makigumo_ that picked them up was sunk by a mine off Guadalcanal in 1943, none of the officers who were responsible for the killings survived the war and thus no one was tried for this particular war crime.


----------

